

Ask HN: How did you get your app featured by Apple? - thisjustinm

Obviously a quality app is the bare minimum but what else?<p>I&#x27;m curious to hear the stories of what tends to get on Apple&#x27;s radar.<p>I&#x27;ve heard of a number of people unexpectedly getting featured but I&#x27;m also curious to hear any specific actions people have done that they think lead to them being featured.
======
wallflower
The best way I have heard it described:

"If you make a splash in the pond, Apple will help make bigger waves for you"

You can't expect Apple to feature your app out of nowhere. Create your own
word-of-mouth buzz, be featured somewhere and create your own community
following.

Also, I've never been able to verify this and I believe there is an incentive
system for Apple reviewers to submit 'Best app of the week' (e.g. editorial
vetting)

Beautiful and intuitive apps always have a better chance. The Apple ADA
winners set a very high bar.

[https://developer.apple.com/design/awards/](https://developer.apple.com/design/awards/)

------
suzyperplexus
In 2010, Faber Novel did a study on marketing your app to get into the app
store. So much of it seemed to revolve around timing of
launch:[http://www.slideshare.net/misteroo/how-to-market-your-
app](http://www.slideshare.net/misteroo/how-to-market-your-app).

I also summarized it in a quick article:
[http://readwrite.com/2010/02/17/iphone-appstore-ranking-
algo...](http://readwrite.com/2010/02/17/iphone-appstore-ranking-
algorithm#awesm=~oHLpVzT8X3zEjR)

Newer answers welcome. Sorry, I haven't kept up with this as much as I should.

------
joshdance
At a previous company we got featured by Apple as one of the 'Made for iOS 7'
apps. We had been in contact with them previously. I think we met a few people
at WWDC or they reached out to us, I can't remember. But basically they asked
us to submit some artwork, and then one day we appeared on the list.

Most of the time, to get featured, you need to be doing something a little
unique. We were one of the only healthcare apps using the new features of iOS
7. After that they ask for artwork and then you wait and pray. :)

